# 1998 Beetle Power Window Fuse?



## soup6 (Feb 1, 2007)

Is there a fuse just for the power windows? I have not been able to fix her windows from going down randomly on there own (I just don't have the time to replace the lock mechanism right now) and was hoping there was a fuse I can pull to disable the power windows for now. I don't see a window icon on the little card that is by the fuse panel.
Also, what do the 3 different fuses with the key do? I pulled the one larger fuse for the "key" which was for the locks but what do the other two do? I was able I could disable the power door locks to stop the window from rolling down. I'm getting desperate.


----------



## soup6 (Feb 1, 2007)

Anyone? Is there a way to disable just the power windows?


----------



## shanemac (Aug 16, 2012)

*Beetle power window fuse location! Every beetle owner must read!*

The bentley/manual is 100% wrong about the location of the power window fuse!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Not a single fuse in the main fuse box runs the power windows! Anyone that tells you it's there, is full of you know what! MASTER mechanics swore it was there!
The fuse is located "at the base" of the relay panel (30 red). The relay box is located under the kick panel above the brake and gas peddle. The one your looking for is dead center. It will have two red wires. There is no fuse per se! Instead the two wires are connected to a 10mm bolt and nut which is the fuse. There is a little sticker there that has 30 amp in red. There is no need to lower the relay panel down. Cant miss it! There are 5 nuts in a row right at the very bottom!
Sorry to say, if you disconnect this wire and leave it off, the car will not start! I realize your post is several years old but wanted to reply anyway. The best option for you, is to pull the door cover off and pull the plug directly from the power window motor.

Now for a $5 fix (10 minute job) for the drivers power window not working! My wifes 99 beetle "driver side" window stopped going down a while back! Also the door lock stopped working! Here is the FIRST thing you should try before anything else! Simply disconnect the negative battery terminal for 5 seconds and reconnect ( do not tighten back down yet, just snug it by hand). Now for the really cool part! Go to the drivers door and hit the drivers window switch! NO KEY REQUIRED! Did it go down? IT'S A MIRACLE! If it went down, dont get to excited! This miracle only last for about 5-10 minutes and the window will not work after that! If you want the window to go back up or down (after the 5-10 minutes), you have to again disconnect the negative battery terminal! What a pain that is! We did this for two months over and over. I searched high and low online for the location of the power window fuse. That was a waste of time and a HUGE run around. All the locations mentioned were all empty. Finally, I started yanking wires and I found it at the base of the relay panel red 30 (eureka)(please see above for exact location)! 

I guess everyone is just dying to know the QUICKEST way to fix this for $5.............................
OK, OK you dont have to twist my arm. Remember, this is a 30 amp fuse terminal! All you need is 30-50 amp toggle switch! These are $5 at any auto parts store. Install the (two terminal)toggle switch to the two wires you just cut. Thats it! Your good to go! When you want to use your window, turn the switch off and right back on! If you dont turn it back on, the car will not start! This will also doubles as a kill switch! The switch must ALWAYS remain on! Also, DO NOT EVER flip this switch while you are driving! The car must be off completely! You can drill a hole through the kick panel to install the switch! I just left ours hanging by the hood release! I will eventually fix it the right way. 
The actual problem is INSIDE the door! It can be one of three things! The micro switches, the control module, or a broken wire in the door harness. 
My wife is SOOOO happy that her herbie is fixed! Yours will be too!
I hope this info has helped some of you! If so, PLEASE just say thanks to keep this post alive! Spread the info! This is the only site I will post this info to! Maybe someone else can take a photo and post it for everyone else! Good luck everyone!
Thanks VWvortex for all the help over the years!


----------



## Ryan New (7 mo ago)

shanemac said:


> *Beetle power window fuse location! Every beetle owner must read!*
> 
> The bentley/manual is 100% wrong about the location of the power window fuse!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Not a single fuse in the main fuse box runs the power windows! Anyone that tells you it's there, is full of you know what! MASTER mechanics swore it was there!
> ...


Thanks


----------

